# the fox river



## vanfajo (Feb 22, 2007)

I know this is a ways away...but I'm trying to coordinate a trout trip for next year...late spring/ early summer with a buddy. We're hoping to fish the fox, and maybe other nearby streams. We have not fished that region before so we're a little naive about what to expect. We'd like to camp, maybe drink a few beers and catch a some fish. What is the best week/month to head up there? Are there any good resources nearby for flies/tackle and general guidance on fishing and camping on those streams? I appreciate any direction you guys can provide.


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

I go up to the fox and two hearted at least once every year and I would say May or June is the best time to go in the spring. The streams are not more than 30 or 40 ft. wide and are very brushy in most spots so if you fly fish expect to do a lot of roll casting. Expect lots of small brookies and 1 or 2 8 - 12 inches. If you go during the summer (July or August) and are a fly fisher small grasshopper patterns, hares ears nymphs, and ants are what have proved great for me in the past. If you are spin fishing, stop by the seney party store in seney or the hilltop sport and bait in Newberry and pick up a few small spinners and spoons and the forever popular worm dunking supplies. As far as camping there is a nice campground on a trib. to the fox, north of seney on 77 or on the fox itself of fox river road, northwest of seney. If you have anymore questions just pm me. 

Its a great area up there and I wish you good luck.


John


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

In the UP, you can't ignore the bug. That time of year is generally ok, but all the same. Call someone, or ask a question on here about the mosquitoes and black flies. If they are "bad" your going to have to take serious precautions to keep your sanity and enjoy the trip. I assume your fishing the fox with a boat? I have never heard of anyone doing too well wading that river, but I could be wrong. Also check the river levels, UP streams, not the ones you mentioned particularly, but as a whole, tend to flood like crazy as the snow melts in the spring. May could still flood stage, just check ahead is all.


----------



## vanfajo (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks for the tips, I appreciate it.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

May is a great time for the trout. The bugs can be insane, make sure you have plenty of bug dop and nets to be safe.

The Fox, because of tag alders on the banks, is almost impossible to fish with the fly from shore. The depth makes it hard to fish while standing in the middle of the river, you will often be on your tippy toes and holding on to alder on the side. It's best fished from a belly tube or a canoe. 

There are several near by rivers that offer better casting opportunities and the ponds in the Seney Wildlife Refugee can be good action for pike, even from shore.

That time of year you'll need to be armed with BWO's, Caddis, & plenty of general attractors such as zug bugs, wullfs, and coachmans.

It's a great place to giver er a go, just be prepared to try some other nearby rivers if conditions are tough.


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

Sent a P.M. Hope it helps.


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

Sam22 said:


> In the UP, you can't ignore the bug. That time of year is generally ok, but all the same. Call someone, or ask a question on here about the mosquitoes and black flies. If they are "bad" your going to have to take serious precautions to keep your sanity and enjoy the trip. I assume your fishing the fox with a boat? I have never heard of anyone doing too well wading that river, but I could be wrong. Also check the river levels, UP streams, not the ones you mentioned particularly, but as a whole, tend to flood like crazy as the snow melts in the spring. May could still flood stage, just check ahead is all.


 I did a 4 day float of the fox in my kayak. I had to cut the trip to 2 because I didn't have strong enough insect repellent. It was bad, this was in late june. I did catch some good trout on flies, but the mosquitos were the worst I have ever seen.


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm getting this suit for next time....

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h&Ntx=matchall&N=4887&Nty=1&_requestid=163566


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

esp17 said:


> I'm getting this suit for next time....
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h&Ntx=matchall&N=4887&Nty=1&_requestid=163566


When they are out in full force, nothing seems to help. I've tried it all. June can be brutal high tems and bugs galore. I just avoid going out usually unless there is some wind. Wind is your friend


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I started a thread a couple months back about a trip to the fox. I got a lot of good responses. You may want to check back on it. Esp17 PM'd me a lot of good tips on where to go.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

WILDCATWICK said:


> When they are out in full force, nothing seems to help. I've tried it all. June can be brutal high tems and bugs galore. I just avoid going out usually unless there is some wind. Wind is your friend


As far as the bugs go, I'm not sure if they're any worse twards west side of u.p. or not, but years ago I went on a week long canoe trip on the Ontonogan, and my older brother had found something about taking a certain B vitamin to repel bugs. I can't remember if it was B-6,B-7,B-4 etc. but it wasn't 12. All I know is we were suppose to take like a dozen tablets or so a day for a week prior, asked the doctor and pharmacist about it, and they said it wouldn't hurt us. When we would piss,sweat, before we left we could smell whatever the vitamin gave off through skin, but I am here to tell you, we never had a bug bite the entire trip, and they were there blacks,mosquitos and all.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

for situations where the bugs are going to carry you away, I have fished in them with a bunch of different repellants, and it costs some money to make your trip comfortable. I cannot for the life of me remember what the stuff was call, but I got it at a kayak/canoe store. It was in a little 4-6 oz bottle and the stuff was amazing. Look around at specialty shops near you when your trip draws closer to see if they have anything like that. As bad as it sounds, the stuff was 96% DEET, but i did its job. Good luck.


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

BeWild said:


> As bad as it sounds, the stuff was 96% DEET, but i did its job.


Any more and it may burn you. :yikes::evilsmile


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

BeWild said:


> for situations where the bugs are going to carry you away, I have fished in them with a bunch of different repellants, and it costs some money to make your trip comfortable. I cannot for the life of me remember what the stuff was call, but I got it at a kayak/canoe store. It was in a little 4-6 oz bottle and the stuff was amazing. Look around at specialty shops near you when your trip draws closer to see if they have anything like that. As bad as it sounds, the stuff was 96% DEET, but i did its job. Good luck.


 
I believe the stuff your talking about is Ben's Bug Repellent, it is the best stuff ive come across yet.
Its a great area up there to fish. My aviator pic was taken on the east branch of the two heart, great fishing if you can find it.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

As far as repellants, I've had the best luck with Muskol, I think its close to 100% deet. I've used the Bens to with great success also.


----------



## huronbay (Jan 10, 2008)

by late may the Fox is good


----------

